# Great homestead for sale



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

I watch this gentleman's videos. He does a great job on everything he does. He is offering his homestead for sale at a very reasonable price. I believe he said the house + 20 acres or the house + 124 acres. 




I do not know him and have no interest in selling the property. It just looks like a great opportunity for someone.

LuLu


----------



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

LuLuToo said:


> I watch this gentleman's videos. He does a great job on everything he does. He is offering his homestead for sale at a very reasonable price. I believe he said the house + 20 acres or the house + 124 acres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be helpful to actually state the price.

Looking at the "The homestead was built for resale purposes", first I've heard of such a thing. A homestead developer?


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

paulty_logic said:


> Might be helpful to actually state the price.
> 
> Looking at the "The homestead was built for resale purposes", first I've heard of such a thing. A homestead developer?


I just listened again. He says house with approximately 20 acres/ $169,000. For the house with the entire 124 acres/ $260,000. It sounds like he is willing to work with the buyer, to some degree, on the amount of property. He also states the prices stated are non-negotiable. 

Not sure what you mean about him being a homestead developer. I have been watching his videos for a little while now. It seems to me he had this place, but wanted to move to the place his father had back when he and his siblings were young, but had to do a lot of work to it before moving. My guess is, like most of us, he doesn't need two homesteads and is now ready to sell this one. His videos are quite helpful. 

LuLu


----------



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

LuLuToo said:


> I just listened again. He says house with approximately 20 acres/ $169,000. For the house with the entire 124 acres/ $260,000. It sounds like he is willing to work with the buyer, to some degree, on the amount of property. He also states the prices stated are non-negotiable.
> 
> Not sure what you mean about him being a homestead developer. I have been watching his videos for a little while now. It seems to me he had this place, but wanted to move to the place his father had back when he and his siblings were young, but had to do a lot of work to it before moving. My guess is, like most of us, he doesn't need two homesteads and is now ready to sell this one. His videos are quite helpful.
> 
> LuLu


I would have thought that also, expcept that's what it actually says right on that youtube page under his FAQ:



> MOST FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS:
> Q: How do you have internet at your cabins? A: I have cell service at both cabins but it is spotty due to foliage and cloud cover. I upload from the homestead or from a wifi location. The homestead was built for resale purposes and put on the grid but this will be for sale in 2017.
> Q: How old is Frankie? A: Frankie will be 9 in April of 2017
> Q: What video editing software do I use? A: Presently, all I use is Windows Live Movie maker but I’m considering trying imovie, Adobe Elements or SONY VEGAS PRO.
> ...


----------

